# Me head is wrecked



## jags (18 Nov 2020)

Well trying to pick a good quality Ebike next to impossible.im 67 cycling most of life 6000miles a year but due to lower back problems I'm off the bike 6years now.anyhow what I'm after is a bike that looks like a bike no suspension forks ,straight bars great battery ,good midrive motor go up hills like a motorbike max budget 2000 euro I'm an old age pensioner so that's a hell of a lot of money for me,besides I told the wife a good bike will only cost me 200 .so am I wasting my time or have you guys a bike your totally happy with.


----------



## oldworld (18 Nov 2020)

jags said:


> Well trying to pick a good quality Ebike next to impossible.im 67 cycling most of life 6000miles a year but due to lower back problems I'm off the bike 6years now.anyhow what I'm after is a bike that looks like a bike no suspension forks ,straight bars great battery ,good midrive motor go up hills like a motorbike max budget 2000 euro I'm an old age pensioner so that's a hell of a lot of money for me,besides I told the wife a good bike will only cost me 200 .so am I wasting my time or have you guys a bike your totally happy with.


I'm on the same quest and people have suggested bikes but none quite fit what I'm after.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2020)

I got lucky. My eBike was an anniversay present, and I can't really fault it at all for the use to which I put it. Only 1100 quid too. I think Mrs D did a lot of reasearch before getting my wallet out.

It meets all your criteria, apart from being rear hub drive. Nevertheless, it hauls my 19 stone lardarse of rippling muscles up hills with aplomb.


----------



## jags (18 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I got lucky. My eBike was an anniversay present, and I can't really fault it at all for the use to which I put it. Only 1100 quid too. I think Mrs D did a lot of reasearch before getting my wallet out.
> 
> It meets all your criteria, apart from being rear hub drive. Nevertheless, it hauls my 19 stone lardarse of rippling muscles up hills with aplomb.


what is it delighted it worked out for you.


----------



## jags (18 Nov 2020)

the guys i used to cycle with all bought ebikes Bianchi 6000 and reise n muller 6500 mind you there all loaded so can well afford to spend that kinda money lol.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2020)

Conversion kit ?


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2020)

jags said:


> what is it delighted it worked out for you.


The 2020 Subway E.

https://ebiketips.road.cc/content/reviews/electric-hybrid/carrera-subway-e-2006

Id bought her a Hugh Jackman DVD...


----------



## netman (18 Nov 2020)

Have you looked at the Gain F40? I can't personally recommend as went for a BMC Alpenchallenge that cost quite a bit more than your budget, but the Gain was second in line for me... got a medium in stock at Tredz for £1799... https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Orbea-Gain-F40-2020-Electric-Hybrid-Bike_216262.htm?image=2. They seem well liked...


----------



## jags (18 Nov 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17mkkyRK9Us


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2020)

Ribble do some real nice e bikes and I've just seen pictures of their new step through e-hybrid. Looks very smart.


----------



## sheddy (18 Nov 2020)

Roughly where are you ? 
Maybe the Forumites can locate potential test rides.


----------



## jags (18 Nov 2020)

i like that emm more than likely out of my price range ah well .
i always had top end bikes Thorn
Bianchi
Look 
Raleigh
Terry Dolan
to name but a few so don't want to buy a donkey just for the sake of owning an ebike.


----------



## jags (18 Nov 2020)

sheddy said:


> Roughly where are you ?
> Maybe the Forumites can locate potential test rides.


im in ireland and the halfords store in my town closed down,im in no big hurry im just window shopping at the moment.with this covid i cant travel outside 5km lockdown this past 3 weeks.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2020)

Might sound daft, but are the same bikes any cheaper on the other side of the border?

If you're close enough to be able to do this.


----------



## gbb (19 Nov 2020)

jags said:


> Well trying to pick a good quality Ebike next to impossible.im 67 cycling most of life 6000miles a year but due to lower back problems I'm off the bike 6years now.anyhow what I'm after is a bike that looks like a bike no suspension forks ,straight bars great battery ,good midrive motor go up hills like a motorbike max budget 2000 euro I'm an old age pensioner so that's a hell of a lot of money for me,besides I told the wife a good bike will only cost me 200 .so am I wasting my time or have you guys a bike your totally happy with.


You may find the 6000 miles annually, about what I used to do until health problems virtually stopped me in my tracks a few years ago...may not be attainable or even desirable by yourself now. I ride an ebike now after 2 years off then found I really struggled to increase strength again after that lay off, which led to a drop in motivation ..you cant do what you did when you were 40, well not all of it anyway. Now I just go for a ride, no stress on myself, as often as I feel the need...and I don't go far anymore. But I do enjoy what I do now, which isn't a patch mileage wise on what I used to do so it's not pointless, even if it's one ride a week.

But If you have no underlying health problems, that probably doesn't apply.

I have a Carerra Crossfire E,, cost me £1k 3000 miles on it, still functions well but I do sense the battery doesn't give the mileage it used to, its dropping off in its capacity I think. And they're heavy (the bikes as a whole) A Bosch system might well hold up better over time, maybe not. Itd also be interesting to see if the Suntour systems on Carerras have solved the irritating cut out issue.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2020)

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-hybrid-al-e/

And custom colours !


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Nov 2020)

I bought my wife a new shopper bike, £400 and spent £700 on an motor kit. 
£200 on lights/dynamo kit, £100 on pannier upgrade by Topeak

She loves it.

Buy a kit and convert your bike


----------



## jags (19 Nov 2020)

Thanks gbb yeah I'll never do the miles I used to that's for certain.
The idea of the motor cutting out when it hits 15 mph crazy.
I'm seeing all these pop up shops bikes I never heard off and the prices are unreal.
God forbid the bike ever broke.

The Raleigh motus looks good but I wouldn't pay that money to expensive for me.
I had a thorn sherpa it would make a great ebike built like a tank ,but I'm not into conversation sooner buy a dedicated ebike.

I'm very hard to please ,I kinda know in my head what I want but won't get it until the lotto numbers come up.
Thanks for replys guys much appreciated.


----------



## jags (19 Nov 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> I bought my wife a new shopper bike, £400 and spent £700 on an motor kit.
> £200 on lights/dynamo kit, £100 on pannier upgrade by Topeak
> 
> She loves it.
> ...


Great job,but only have bike frame Bianchi now.rosd bike short wheelbase 25mm tyres max.


----------



## gbb (24 Nov 2020)

jags said:


> Thanks gbb yeah I'll never do the miles I used to that's for certain.
> The idea of the motor cutting out when it hits 15 mph crazy.
> I'm seeing all these pop up shops bikes I never heard off and the prices are unreal.
> God forbid the bike ever broke.
> ...


Funny you mention the Motus. My wife has one, cost £1600 2 years ago roughly. She had been looking at various bikes but fell in love with it, I didn't mind the cost, she has to like it. She had been looking at a -substantially cheaper Pendleton but the Motus is a different kettle of fish. Her friend has literally just took delivery of a Pendleton, my wife rode it....and found it felt rattly and not such good quality. So someti es, you really do get what you pay for, sometimes it's worth going the extra mile.


----------



## jags (24 Nov 2020)

i hate to think i bought rubbish i always rode top end bikes .im just looking at a utube review of argos bike.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sSDW4WLv_A
.
ah not for me but i do like the CUBE hybred touring it's got everything i like chainreaction sells them.
i'll wait now until new year .ireland is still in lockdown so cant get to a bikeshop to try one out i want a bike that fits me my bad back would never forgive me if i got wrong size. thanks gbb hope your wife has great fun on her new dream machine stay safe.


----------



## jags (25 Nov 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWjum-OFFts

this looks good to me.any thoughts lads.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Nov 2020)

jags said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWjum-OFFts
> 
> this looks good to me.any thoughts lads.




A Speed pedelec which is not available in the UK, and not legal to ride even if you imported one.

Leaving those two minor matters aside, a hub motor 28mph/45kph factory ebike is unusual, although there are lots of motor kits.

The cadence sensor control is basic - the reviewer mentions needing a 'pedal revolution and a half' to get the motor started.

That would almost certainly drive you nuts.

Some cadence sensor only bikes cut in a bit sooner than that, but the better system is one with a cadence and torque sensor, which in turn usually means a crank drive.

The Yamaha system/bike you linked to earlier is decent, but there is nothing smoother and more natural feeling than the power delivery of the Bosch motor.

It's available on bikes made by dozens of manufacturers, so there's plenty of choice.


----------



## Salad Dodger (26 Nov 2020)

@jags have a look at Juicy bikes website. Quite a range of ebike of all shapes and sizes....


----------



## samsbike (26 Nov 2020)

I have a Raleigh as well and like it.

The Motus is supposed to be very good and I think its within the Euro 2000 budget. Planet x are also doing this https://www.planetx.co.uk/deals


----------



## jags (26 Nov 2020)

thanks lads much appreciated.


----------



## jags (26 Nov 2020)

what puts me off the aluminium frames is those ugly welds sorry lads but i do like a smooth polished look.
i'm very hard to please .
gonna have another look at the raleigh.
cheers
jags.


----------



## gzoom (27 Nov 2020)

My Boardman has 100% smooth alu welds


----------



## jags (28 Nov 2020)

gzoom said:


> My Boardman has 100% smooth alu welds
> 
> View attachment 560370


i like it but whats the story on it.good battery power all the usual stuff.model price please.


----------



## Jonquilles (28 Nov 2020)

jags said:


> thanks lads much appreciated.


Hi Jags,
Just joined Cyclechat.
I am 69 and have cycled on and off over the years but in the last few years have cycled a lot around our area of the Dordogne in France but found the hills very demanding. Like you, I searched for ebikes on line for ages until I settled on one that fulfilled my wishes. I wanted one with a built-in battery, Bosh central motor, minimum 600 wh and made in Europe not the far east. I ended up spending far more than originally intended on a CUBE REACTION PRO 625 at £2500. I think it's brilliant, I've got 60 miles plus on a charge and it's so pleasurable to ride. It is a heavy bike but that's only a problem if you have to push it ! Don't run out of juice !


----------



## jags (28 Nov 2020)

thanks for that Jonquilles ,yes i do like the look of the Cube but the size kinda worries me a bit. i seen a good review on utube guy says most cube bike a bit on the big size so be sure to get a test ride.
mind you the price is out of my price range.anyway enjoy your cycling thanks again.


----------



## richtea (28 Nov 2020)

jags said:


> i like it but whats the story on it.good battery power all the usual stuff.model price please.


The Boardman HYB 8.9e is light (for an ebike) at 15.5Kg, with matching relatively light assistance. If you ride on tarmac, it's a fine bike. Not tried it off-road.

> what I'm after is a bike that looks like a bike no suspension forks ,straight bars great battery ,good midrive motor go up hills like a motorbike

It has a well hidden mid-drive, and 'looks like a bike'.
If you want to 'go up hills like a motorbike ' (or you're a bit portly) then it's not enough power, with the legal max of 250W, and a relatively small 250Wh battery. As Orbea would say about their similar Gain ebike, it's to enhance your ride, not dominate it. You have to put some effort in yourself!

Priced around £2,000 - 2,100 when discounted by Halfords, which happens quite regularly. We bought ours in the New Year sale last year for £1950-ish.


----------



## jags (28 Nov 2020)

Oh I wouldn't mind be dominated when it comes to hills it's the reason I gave up cycling in the first place.
I can't for the life of me figure out why the speed is limited to 15mph😳
don't know much about ebikes as you probably can tell  anyhoo not buying until next year hopefully.thanks for reply Richtea.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2020)

Because the way the law has been written for decades makes 15.5mph the limit before the requirement for licencing occurs. A change would require rewriting of primary, secondary and.european legislation, which just isn't going to happen. In any case, there's nothing stopping you buying a bike that cuts out at a higher speed (a so called speed pedelec) provided you have the necessary licence and insurance like you would on any other type of moped. Sadly, many people think the law shouldn't apply to them simply because the bike has electric power, but it's quite right and proper that motor vehicles are regulated by law. The bar has to be set somewhere, and the point at which it currently stands is sufficient for commuters, the elderly, infirm etc to make good use of the current e bikes. If people want more they can either pedal faster or get a licence and insurance. Theres no free ride, and not should there be.


----------



## jags (29 Nov 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA4Hfu86mbM


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Dec 2020)

Am interested in the OP's quest for the future.
Many electric bikes look way too clunky to me, pointless suss etc. Or are slim race type things. Am waiting for a range of leccy bikes that look like quality 90s steel hybrids.
Can see myself taking up @raleighnut s conversion suggestion


----------



## Tripster (1 Dec 2020)

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-endurance-sl-e/
When I am old, oh I am, and knees are cooked, oh they are


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Conversion kit ?



If I was a fan of e-bikes, and I'm not, I would seriously look at getting one of those Swytch kits and converting a known good bike. They look much better than the big horrid bulky dedicated e-bikes and a kit conversion is always reversible.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If I was a fan of e-bikes, and I'm not, I would seriously look at getting one of those Swytch kits and converting a known good bike. They look much better than the big horrid bulky dedicated e-bikes and a kit conversion is always reversible.


Yep I fitted 2, one to Maz's Dawes and one to my Trike, these were Cyclotricity kits but sadly the regulations changed and the company stopped selling them


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Dec 2020)

I've had several YouTube adverts pop up recently for the Swytch kits, which look very practical. In fact I even let the advert run it's course rather than skipping it, unlike 99% of other ads I get bombarded with.
The motorised front wheel is supplied by them to size, and the power pack hangs off the bars. I'd imagine it's a fairly low capacity limited range unit to keep the weight & cost down, but unless you're just being lazy, the whole point is just a little help with hills & headwinds.


----------



## jags (20 Dec 2020)

thanks for that Jonquilles ,2500 is way out of my reack sorry to say pity because it sounds exactly what im after.ill never do the miles i used to do my back is just to sore doubt it will ever get any better.
im saving hard tho and hopefully next year if all goes to plan.
thanks again happy christmas hope the new year is covid free.


----------



## gbb (20 Dec 2020)

I note your never ending quest for the ideal bike,  while it may be frustrating, I found the same when I wanted a new road bike, I spent days, weeks even agonising over specs, prices, availability, everything. But I did end up with the right bike , although I remember sitting there what seemed like several weeks in....and thinking...ooooh, maybe, maybe, maybe this is the one...and in that instant thought, do it  and pressed the buy button quite unexpectedly.


----------



## jags (20 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> I note your never ending quest for the ideal bike,  while it may be frustrating, I found the same when I wanted a new road bike, I spent days, weeks even agonising over specs, prices, availability, everything. But I did end up with the right bike , although I remember sitting there what seemed like several weeks in....and thinking...ooooh, maybe, maybe, maybe this is the one...and in that instant thought, do it  and pressed the buy button quite unexpectedly.


i always had op end carbon road bikes , my first good road bike was Raleigh 753 with full campag super record groupset back inthe 80,s still have that bike but not the groupset,also have bianchi road aluminium frame set,so you see where im coming from don't want to buy a donkey just for the sake of getting back in saddle.i have my eye on the cube touring hybrid looks a class bike but its over £2000.man where do they come up with these prices,last road bike i had was Look KX light full carbon custom wheels dura ace groupset bought it new didn't come close to the price of an ebike.personally i think we are all being ripped off.could be wrong tho i usually am.


----------



## RichardB (10 Jan 2021)

gbb said:


> Funny you mention the Motus. My wife has one, cost £1600 2 years ago roughly. She had been looking at various bikes but fell in love with it, I didn't mind the cost, she has to like it. She had been looking at a -substantially cheaper Pendleton but the Motus is a different kettle of fish. Her friend has literally just took delivery of a Pendleton, my wife rode it....and found it felt rattly and not such good quality. So someti es, you really do get what you pay for, sometimes it's worth going the extra mile.



When we got ebikes, I got the cheaper Wisper and my wife got a Motus. This was 2014, and there are upgraded models now. The Motus was a really nice bike - everything about it seemed well-designed and good quality. Bosch mid-drive and a decent range with several power levels. Comfortable and smooth, although with the mid drive you needed to be very sensitive on the gear changes. I liked the Motus enough to ask the supplier about part-exing the Wisper for one after a few months, but they weren't interested. I wanted the crossbar version, though, and at the time they were in short supply. My wife's was the low-step version and I found it a bit whippy to ride briskly.

If I were in the market for a new ebike, the Motus would be high on my list of possibles.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Jan 2021)

If you've got a 753 framed Raleigh, why are you even thinking of getting some modern plastic effort instead?? Those SBDU builds were seriously expensive bikes in their day, and 753 frames were the very top echelon. Put the 753 on the road and if need be, stick an aftermarket e-bike kit on it. It won't be the usual boring identikit carbon job that everyone else seems to ride these days.


----------



## jags (30 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> If you've got a 753 framed Raleigh, why are you even thinking of getting some modern plastic effort instead?? Those SBDU builds were seriously expensive bikes in their day, and 753 frames were the very top echelon. Put the 753 on the road and if need be, stick an aftermarket e-bike kit on it. It won't be the usual boring identikit carbon job that everyone else seems to ride these days.


still have my raleigh 753 im using it on the turbo just to get my legs turning (torture) still has to be done.its a fantastic good as the day i bought it 1980 ,but to be honest ill never convert it i did look at switch conversion but not for me.im almost certain i going for raleigh motus grand tour 500watt it ticks all the boxes only issue is i havent road tested it yet,im going for a 48cm size so hoping that size will fit.


----------



## jags (30 Jan 2021)




----------



## jags (30 Jan 2021)




----------



## jags (30 Jan 2021)

jags said:


> View attachment 571252


My Raleigh 753.bought new back in the day .


----------



## jags (30 Jan 2021)

jags said:


> View attachment 571253


Another class frame waiting to be built up God knows if that's going to happen.kuds bought me that for my 50th.


----------



## keithmac (30 Jan 2021)

Price up a replacement battery when you narrow it down a bit.

5 years is probably about right for longevity. The Bosch ones aren't cheap but they are all Mid drive.

I like the hub drive for it's simplicity and quietness but the mid drive bikes with pedal torque sensing are great to ride (I did a TSDZ2 conversion to an MTB with Nuvinci rear hub and that is a great bike).


----------



## jags (30 Jan 2021)

the motus im looking to buy has the bosch active motor but im now thinking should it have active plus ...
maybe the model they have on there site is a few years old never thought to check that.

eurocycles dublin
2340 euro.


----------



## jags (4 Feb 2021)

ok guys this might sound like a stupid question but i got to ask ,almost certain im buying a raleigh motus grand tour ebike bosch active line plus motoe 500watt battery price . 2350 euro ok im repeating myself buy anyway my friends i used to cycle with are buying the koga signature cost 5000euro 400 watt bosch motor.
yeah so whats that koga going to better than the raleigh am i missing out on something here.koga make great bikes for sure but raleigh been at this game a long time have making bikes down to a fine art.


----------



## Stul (5 Feb 2021)

Hi, I can't answer your question re the Koga, but last year, and after much research I was going to get the Motus. (I wanted 500w Bosch mid drive, hub gears and belt drive). Problem was I ended up doing too much research and by the time I had procrastinated for so long they had sold out of the spec I wanted! 

I ended up seeing a good deal on the Raleigh Centros for the same money so got that just before the Pandemic seemed to wipe out all the the stock availability. To date I have not been disappointed, a great ride with a good range (90 miles when ridden mainly in "ECO" mode which I find enough with the odd "power up" for hilly bits). Electric bikes are expensive for what they are and I don't really see what "extra" you are going to get by paying more than double your current budget? ......certainly not double the quality if they are using the same motor system?


----------



## jags (5 Feb 2021)

I was thinking the the same it's like going from 105 to dura ace no big difference except for price.my main thing will the bike run out of juice after ,30 miles and is it going to get me up hill onle reason im buying an ebike to be honest.

the motus grand tour looks like a well put together bike .
i cant get near a store to try it out we are in full lockdown cant go outside 5km from our house.

thanks for reply Stul much appreciated .


----------



## Stul (5 Feb 2021)

...I would not normally spend north of £2k without at least seeing it, but in the end I got fed up with waiting for lockdown to end (and the earlt spring weather was too good to miss), so I just took the plunge and ordered it online and got it delivered. I actually wanted the "mid" size, but again they had sold out so I took a punt and got the smaller version.....glad I did as it is just the right size for me (5ft 10")...


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Feb 2021)

Im waiting for upto 6 months for my ebike from China. 1 month down, so much nearer


----------



## jags (5 Feb 2021)

Stul said:


> ...I would not normally spend north of £2k without at least seeing it, but in the end I got fed up with waiting for lockdown to end (and the earlt spring weather was too good to miss), so I just took the plunge and ordered it online and got it delivered. I actually wanted the "mid" size, but again they had sold out so I took a punt and got the smaller version.....glad I did as it is just the right size for me (5ft 10")...


I'm just 5ft5ins they do a size 48cm should be ok for me.they have a 46cm but that 600 wheels I want 700. I'll have to 
book a test ride when things get back to some kind of normality.


----------



## Stul (5 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Im waiting for upto 6 months for my ebike from China. 1 month down, so much nearer



..make sure it is well "decontaminated" before you ride it!!!


----------



## jags (5 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Im waiting for upto 6 months for my ebike from China. 1 month down, so much nearer


post it crazy you could be waiting another six.(hopefully not tho)


----------



## jags (5 Feb 2021)

https://eurocycles.com/raleigh-motus-grand-tour-crossbar-derailleur-electric-bike/..

this is what im hoping to buy.


----------



## Stul (5 Feb 2021)

..looks like a nice bike, I am sure you will be well happy!!!!...enjoy, (when you get it...)


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Feb 2021)

Stul said:


> ..make sure it is well "decontaminated" before you ride it!!!



I've had Covid just before Xmas😷. I'll have had vaccine by the time it arrives


----------



## jags (5 Feb 2021)

Stul said:


> ..looks like a nice bike, I am sure you will be well happy!!!!...enjoy, (when you get it...)


as long as its not gone before i can afford it .(at that price )


----------



## jags (5 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I've had Covid just before Xmas😷. I'll have had vaccine by the time it arrives


there very slow in ireland rolling out the vaccine.the cops are not allowing cars from northern ireland over the border unless thay have a cast iron excuse .hah thats gonna be fun.


----------

